# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  HK & Shanghai Hotel Recs

## Coolers

I'm doing preliminary research on hotels for Hong Kong and Shanghai.  Have priced out some and read briefly about them on tripadvisor.  We've been to HK before but didn't stay in a hotel.  No huge preference whether to stay on the HK Island or Kowloon side (no further than MK).  Just wanted to know where people have stayed, if it's recommended and if it's nice/clean/easily accessible by MTR.  Budget preferably under $200/CAD/night.  As for Shanghai, been there but again, did not stay in a hotel.  Don't truly know my way around like HK so I'm not so familiar with the areas.  Will be visiting the Expo.  Just wondering what is recommended here.  I think if I stick with my HK hotel budget it would be a lot for China so like $150/CAD/night or less?

----------


## sankalppatil732

As we know the Hongkong and Shanghai Hotels, Limited is involved in luxuary hotel management, development, and ownership of the prestigious Peninsula Hotels.

----------


## davidsmith36

Hongkong and Shanghai Hotels has raised its income per accessible room (RevPAR) – a significant gage on a lodging's gainfulness – by 4.3 for each penny more than the market normal since 2012, as per an overview of 25 driving inn bunches by worldwide consultancy OC&C Strategy Consultants.

----------


## ramswaroop

A room without books is like a body without a soul.

----------

